# Italia Modulo bass - horizontal lipstick pickups!



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

Trev Wilkinson gets his freak on.

















Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

That’s pretty sweet.


----------



## ykram57 (May 25, 2008)

Must have been a glut of toilet seat pearloid finish at Italia lol 😂



Grab n Go said:


> Trev Wilkinson gets his freak on.
> 
> View attachment 360980
> 
> ...





Grab n Go said:


> Trev Wilkinson gets his freak on.
> 
> View attachment 360980
> 
> ...


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Hey, I have WTB ads on 3 different forums looking for an Italia guitar. Too bad this one’s a bass.


----------

